# slings



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone know all the differant styles of slings? The reason i'm asking is because I want to buy a sling that has a backpack type carry? thanks in advance


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

like a biathlon sling? Two straps.

Tab Gear was making a biathlon sling, but i can't find it on their site.
http://www.riflesonly.com/store/TAB/index.html

They have been talking about them on SH for a long time, go take a read through this thread, you'll find a lot of good info. 
http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1596814&nt=7&page=1

hope this helps.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I didn't carry out a lot of coyotes this winter, but the one I did, something like that sure would have made the job easier. That thing would be damn nice for yote hunting. Especially for you boys with 17lb rifles. oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah tell me about it. I'd rather carry a big stick, my wife says I'm compensating for something, I have no clue what she's talking about. 

xdeano


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

im worried when i put mine on the sling that if its bouncing around on my back that ill knock it off zero. How much of a concern should that be?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Unless you fall on the thing or have a junk scope I wouldn't worry about it a bit. Think of all the shock that scope goes through when you pull the trigger.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive always used the leather military slings. If you need "hands free" you can always cross sling it.


----------



## GUNSHIP (Jan 18, 2007)

You guys might also check on the Vero Vellini sling. Sorry I don't have a link. I really like mine.

Best wishes, Bill


----------

